# Photon Vibe Issue



## chongmagic (Jul 8, 2019)

So I have encountered a new to me issue. The Photon Vibe works fine until I put the input and output jacks in. It seems to be a grounding issue I would suspect and when I do put the input/output jacks in the MAX1044 chip gets hot. I had it in another enclosure for a little bit and it worked fine. Any idea as to what could be causing the issue? A short to ground?


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2019)

Are you switching power with the Input jack or anything like that?

What kind of jacks?   Got pics?


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 8, 2019)

No I have it wired regularly, here are some pics.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 8, 2019)

As long as the input and output jacks are not in the enclosure it works fine. Never had this happen before.


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2019)

This is usually caused by something making contact with the enclosure (or pots)...   The jacks are grounded so when they're installed in the enclosure they short the culprit to ground.

Look closely at that dual pot.


----------



## Robert (Jul 8, 2019)

Check and see if the 15V regulator or R29 (100R) are getting hot.    Be careful, the resistor could be _really _hot.

If the regulator is getting hot you have a short on the 15V line.

If the resistor is getting hot but the regulator is not, you have a short at the regulator input pin.

It neither are getting hot you have a short on the 18V line.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 9, 2019)

Yeah I put a piece of electrical tape behind the dual pot before I soldered it in. Something has to be touching somewhere, I will go over it again.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 9, 2019)

maybe there is already a power short to the enclosure from the board that only goes to ground when the pedals are mounted.  you could check for voltage between the enclosure and ground on the jacks when they are not mounted.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 9, 2019)

I think that the dual pot was touching the pot above it, I put some electrical tape around it and I think the problem is resolved.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Dec 18, 2019)

mines doing the exact something, chip it getting very hot, your ended up being a grounding problem, I put a good coating of electrical tape on my dual gang pot, I used a TC1044s instead of maxx chip but both get hot


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 18, 2019)

You may want to post a new thread and include some pictures of the pcb front and back with a good shot of the offboard wiring. Just so that it can be seen. If the chip is getting hot, something is shorting. Have you checked the voltages of the chip?


----------

